# أنواع مضخات الوقود الكهربائية في محركات البترول ودوائرها الكهربية



## عاطف مخلوف (24 يوليو 2009)

[FONT=&quot]أنواع مضخات الوقود الكهربائية في محركات البترول ودوائرها الكهربية :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هناك نوعان رئيسيان لمضخات الكهربية المستخدمة في محركات البترول : [/FONT]
1-[FONT=&quot]مضخات خارجية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أ – يضخ الوقود عن طريق منفاخ معدني مرن ([/FONT]Bellows[FONT=&quot] ):[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- يتم عمل ال([/FONT]Bellows[FONT=&quot] ) عن طريق مغناطيس كهربي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- يتصل المغناطيس الكهربي بالبطارية عند ادارة مفتاح الاشعال علي وضع التشغيل ([/FONT]ON[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- يسحب المغناطيس عندئذ عضو الاستنتاج ( [/FONT]Armature[FONT=&quot]) الي أسفل ، وبذلك يتمدد المنفاخ المعدني ويحدث به خلخلة فيدخل الوقود عبر صمام الدخول .[/FONT]






[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]- وعندما يصل عضو الاستنتاج الي نهاية حركته الي اسفل تفتح مجموعة من قطعتي اتصال مما يفصل تيار البطارية عن المغناطيس الكهربي .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- فيندفع عضو الاستنتاج الي أعلي بواسطة (ياي) ([/FONT]spring[FONT=&quot]) فيضغط المنفاخ ويطرد الوقود عبر صمام الخروج الي (الكربوراتر ) .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- عندما يصل عضو الاستنتاج الي النهاية العليا لحركته تغلق قطعتا التماس وبذلك يتصل التيار بملفات المغناطيس الكهربي ، فتعمل الطاقة المغناطيسية علي جذب عضو الاستنتاج الي أسفل ثانية [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- وتتكر هذه العملية ما دام مفتاح الاشعالعلي الوضع ([/FONT]ON[FONT=&quot] )[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ب – يضخ الوقود بحاجز مرن ([/FONT]Diaphragm[FONT=&quot] )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- عند وصول التيار الكهربي عبر مفتاح الاشعال الي المغناطيس الكهربي والذى يحتوى علي قلب حديدى مفرغ ، يقوم بجذب عضو الاستنتاج والذى يحرك الحاجز المرن المربوط به .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- تتكون خلخلخله في غرفة الضخ ([/FONT]pumping chamber[FONT=&quot]) فيتدفق الوقود من خزان الوقود عبر صمام الدخول .[/FONT]











[FONT=&quot]ويعمل الذراع الدافع ([/FONT]push rod[FONT=&quot]) المتصل باللحاجز المرن علي قطع التيار الكهربي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- يدفع الياي ([/FONT]spring[FONT=&quot]) كلا من الحاجز المرن وعضو الاستنتاج الي اعلي دافعا الوقود عبر صمام الخروج .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- وبمجرد وصول عضو الاستنتاج قرب نهاية مشواره تتصل نقطتى التماس ليتدفق التيار الكهربي مرة ثانية .ليجذب المغناطيس عضو الاستنتاج وتتكرر العملية باستمرار .[/FONT]

1-[FONT=&quot]مضخات داخل خزان الوقود (غاطسه):[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]- نظام الوقود في محركات حقن الوقود الالكتروني[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]تسحب مضخة الوقود ([/FONT]P[FONT=&quot]) - الغاطسة - الوقود من خزان الوقود .[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]تضغط المضخة الوقود عبر خط الامداد ([/FONT]S[FONT=&quot] ) خلال فلتر دقيق ([/FONT]F[FONT=&quot]) (2 ميكرون ) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الي خط الحاقنات .[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]يتم التحكم في ضغط الوقود عن طريق المنظم[/FONT]R ) [FONT=&quot] ) [/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]يعود الوقود الزائد الي خزان الوقود خلال انبوب الرجوع ([/FONT]E[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]يحقن الوقود الي المحرك من خلال الحاقنات [/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]يتم التحكم في كمية الوقود المتدفقة من الحاقنات بالتحكم في الفترة الزمنية التي تستمر الحاقنات مفتوحة.[/FONT]











[FONT=&quot]مضخة وقود غاطسة [/FONT]P Sub merged fuel pump
[FONT=&quot]فلتر – مرشح [/FONT] F Filter
[FONT=&quot]انبوب امداد الوقود [/FONT]S Fuel supply pipe
[FONT=&quot]انبوب عودة الوقود الزائد [/FONT]E Excess fuel return pipe
[FONT=&quot]منظم ضغط الوقود [/FONT]R Fuel pressure regulator
[FONT=&quot]مجمع الهواء [/FONT]PC plenum chamber
[FONT=&quot]حاقنات – رشاشات [/FONT]1-8 Injectors 

[FONT=&quot]مضخة الوقود في نظام الحقن الالكتروني :[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]تركب مضخة الوقود داخل خزان الوقود وتعمل المضخة بمحرك كهربي ذو مغناطيس دائم ومصمم للعمل أثناء وجوده داخل الخزان ويتم تبريد وتزييت العضو الدوار والكراسي بالوقود .[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]وليس هناك مخاطر اشتعال حيث أن المضخة لا تحتوى علي خليط قابل للإشتعال في أى لحظه .[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]تكوين المضخه : [/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]يوجد في المضخة عنصرين للضغط :[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]عنص ذو ريش للضغط الخفيف ([/FONT]LP[FONT=&quot] ) ، وعنصر ضغط عالي ذو دحاريج اسطوانية ([/FONT]HP[FONT=&quot]) والعنصران مركبان قرب مدخل المضخة .[/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]وهناك صمام امان لاخراج الضغط الزائد ([/FONT]PR[FONT=&quot]) عند مخرج المضخة ويحفظ المضخة من الضغط الزائد ، ويركب صمام لا رجعي ([/FONT]NR[FONT=&quot]) عند مخرج المضخة المؤدى الي المرشح والحاقنات يمنع عودة الوقود المسحوب من مواسير الحاقنات .[/FONT]















[FONT=&quot] مضخة ضغط منخفض ذات ريش ...[/FONT] LP Low pressure vane pump [FONT=&quot] مضخة ضغط مرتفع ذات عناصر اسطوانية... [/FONT]HP High pressure roller pump 
[FONT=&quot]صمام أمان .. [/FONT]PR Pressure relief valve 
[FONT=&quot]صمام لا رجعي [/FONT]NR Non return valve 
[FONT=&quot]دائرة كهربية لمضخة مركبة داخل خزان الوقود مع مفتاح حماية يعمل بالقصور الذاتي :[/FONT]













-[FONT=&quot]يعمل مفتاح القصور الذاتي عند الحوادث ، فيقوم المفتاح بغلق مضخة الوقود بحيث لا يتدفق وقود فيقلل احتمال حدوث حريق .[/FONT]

قطاع في مفتاح قصور ذاتي​[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]يتكون مفتاح القصور الذاتي من كرة صغيرة من الصلب محكومة في مكانها بمغناطيس [/FONT]
-[FONT=&quot]عند الحادثة تتحرر الكرية من مكانها منزلقة لتصطدم برقيقة والتى تفتح بدورها دائرة مضخة الوقود لتمنع تدفق الوقودالتيار [/FONT]







[FONT=&quot]دائرة كهربية لمضخة غاطسة بخزان الوقود وبها مفتاح حماية بدلالة ضغط الزيت :[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]- يعمل مفتاح الحماية بدلالة ضغط الزيت علي فصل التيار الكهربي عن المضخة بمجرد توقف المحرك وهبوط ضغط الزيت .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]


----------



## شكرا لكم 12 (24 يوليو 2009)

*جعل الله ثواب ما تقدمه من نفع وفائده , 
في ميزان حسناتك امين .

ابداع متميز بارك الله فيك .

سيجري القراءه ان شاء الله *.


----------



## شكرا لكم 12 (24 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريم : 


لو تم توصيل كهرباء لموجب مضخة الوقود الغاطسه ,
وسالب ايضا , هل ستعمل ؟ 

طيب منظم الوقود او الريليه ان يوجد وهل يلزم تركيبه ؟

ياحبذا تعطينا رسم بسيط كيف يمكن توصيل المضخه للوقود ,
وكم منفذ لها للتوصيل , وماهي وظيفة كل سلك ؟
ومن اين تبدا الاسلاك والى اين تنتهي ؟

وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## م شريفة (24 يوليو 2009)

تسلم ايدك على الموضوع
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (24 يوليو 2009)

الاخت الفاضلة م فيفي شرفني مرورك وتعليقك ، وبارك الله فيك .
الاخ الفاضل (شكرا لكم 12) : 
اعتذر لك حيث انه يبدو أنك لم تجد ما تبحث عنه فيما قدمت ، ولكن هل تبغي دائرة كهربية كاملة مفصلة لاحد انواع الحقن الالكتروني حتي تتابع التوصيلات في كل حالات التشغيل ؟ هل سيكون في ذلك اجابة عن تساؤلك ؟ 
اما عن منظم الضغط فلا غنى عنه كما لا يخفي عليك وكما شرحنا وظيفته بالتفصيل في مرة سابقة ، اما عن مكانه ففي الصورة الثالثة يتضح مكانه ، اما عن توصيلات المضخة الغاطسة فتحتاج الي موجب وسالب فقط للتشغيل ، لكن كما تري في الموضوع عاليه ان هناك ضوابط لتشغيلها وايقافها ، مما يجعل لها دائرة تحكم ، وليس فقط طرفين موجب وسالب .
وعلي كل فأعدك أن أقدم لك في أقرب فرصة دائرة كاملة تفصيلية لتوصيلات مضخة البترول الغاطسة لاحد انواع الحقن الالكتروني ، اذا كان هذا سيجيب عن تساؤلك . ولك فائق الاحترام.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يوليو 2009)

اخي المهندس A.mak 
موضوع جميل وكثير منا لايعرف كيفية عمل مضخة الوقود في سيارته
شرح مبسط للأجزاء لكلا النوعين. 
بارك الله فيك .

واسمح لي بهذه الإضافة في موضوعك وهي من الويكيبيديا.
قد يجد فيها الأخ المهندس شكرا لكم 12 جوابا لسؤاله.​Electric pump


 


Electric fuel pump




 


A piston metering pump f.e. gasoline- or additiv metering pump


In many modern cars the fuel pump is usually electric and located inside of the fuel tank. The pump creates positive pressure in the fuel lines, pushing the gasoline to the engine. The higher gasoline pressure raises the boiling point. Placing the pump in the tank puts the component least likely to handle gasoline vapor well (the pump itself) farthest from the engine, submersed in cool liquid. Another benefit to placing the pump inside the tank is that it is less likely to start a fire. Though electrical components (such as a fuel pump) can spark and ignite fuel vapors, liquid fuel will not explode (see explosive limit) and therefore submerging the pump in the tank is one of the safest places to put it. In most cars, the fuel pump delivers a constant flow of gasoline to the engine; fuel not used is returned to the tank. This further reduces the chance of the fuel boiling, since it is never kept to be controlled via pulse-width modulation of the pump voltage.[1] This increases the life of the pump, allows a smaller and lighter device to be used, and reduces electrical load.
Fuel injected cars have an ECU (Electronic Control Unit) and this may be programmed with safety logic that will shut the electric fuel pump off, even if the engine is running. In the event of a collision this will prevent fuel leaking from any ruptured fuel line. Additionally, cars may have an inertia switch (usually located underneath the front passenger seat) that is "tripped" in the event of an impact, or a _roll over valve_, that will shut off the fuel pump in case the car rolls over.
Some ECU's may also be programmed to shut off the fuel pump if they detect low or zero oil pressure, for instance if the engine has suffered a terminal failure (with the subsequent risk of fire in the engine compartment).
The fuel sending unit assembly may be a combination of the electric fuel pump, filter, and the electronic device used to measure the amount of fuel in the tank via a float attached to a sensor with sends data to the dash mounted fuel gauge.


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (25 يوليو 2009)

الاخ الفاضل د.محمد باشرحيل أسعدني مرورك الكريم وتعليقك وما قدمته من فوائد فجزاك الله خيرا ، وأهلا بك دائما وسهلا .

الاخ الفاضل (شكرا لكم 12) :
أرجو أن تدرس الدوائر الكهربية المقدمة في الموضوع بعناية كما أرجو الا يفوتك الآتي : 

1 - يتم التحكم في المضخة بوحدة ( E.C.U ) عبر لا قط المضخة (pump relay ) بمعنى أن تشغيل المضخة يتم باشارة كهربية من هذه الوحدة الالكترونية الى لا قط المضخة فتجعله يقوم بتوصيل التيار الكهربي للمضخة أو يمنع التيار الكهربي ، فبدونه لن تقوم الوحدة الالكترونية بعملها في تشغيل المضخة ..

2 - يتم توصيل التيار الكهربي للمضخة عبر مقاومة (ballast resistor ) والتى تقوم بتخفيض الجهد الي 7 فولت . 
 حيث ان ملفات محرك المضخة مصمم علي العمل بهذا الجهد ، ويتم اخراج هذه المقاومة من الدائرة لحظة تشغيل بادئ الحركة ، حيث ينخفض الجهد تلقائيا في هذه اللحظة الي 7 فولت .

3 - عند وضع مفتاح الاشعال علي الوضع (on) يعمل محرك المضخة لفترة قصيرة لضغط الوقود في نظام التغذية ، ثم يتوقف محرك المضخة حتى يتم تشغيل بادئ الحركة ليعمل محرك السيارة وتعمل المضخة .

ارجو أن تكون في هذه الاضافة بعض الفوائد .


----------



## شكرا لكم 12 (25 يوليو 2009)

بداية اشكر الاخوه : A.mak , د.محمد باشراحيل .

على هذه الردود المفيده والنافعه والاكثر من راقيه ان شاء الله .


اريد : 

مخطط للتوصيلات الكهربائيه للسياره . 

ابتداء من : 

البطاريه ... السويتش ونقاط توصيله الاربعه .... الكويل وتوصيلاته ....

السلف وتوصيلاته الكهربائيه ... دينامو شاحن البطاريه وتوصيلاته .....

الاضواء الاماميه والخلفيه والريفيرس وتوصيلاتها الكهربائيه ......

مضخة الوقود بسيارة البترول وتوصيلاتها الكهربائيه ..... الخ .

الان الذي لربما سيصعب علي بهذه الحاله هي : 

ارجاع كامل التوصيلات الى وحدة التحكم بالسياره ( كمبيوتر السياره ) , 

اذا ان التوصيلات الكهربائيه التقليديه ( بدون كمبيوتر وبدون حساسات ) 
ستكون سهله ان شاء الله .

هنا وحسب رايكم , هل يمكن عمال مخطط للتوصيلات الكهربائيه والتي فيما 
لو تم توصيلها بسياره ( تعطّلت توصيلاتها الكهربائيه ) هل ستعمل السياره دون خلل ؟ 

المقصود : 

*يعني اذا جاء شخص لورشة كهرباء سيارات , وطلب منه اجراء توصيلات 
كهربائيه من جديد للسياره , كيف يكون ذلك لتعمل السياره دون خلل ؟ *

ام يمكنكم توضيح بعض الامور التي يلزم اخذها بالحسبان .

يرجى التوضيح بشكل مبسّط قدر الامكان بارك الله فيكم .


----------



## شكرا لكم 12 (25 يوليو 2009)

*الاخوه الكرام بارك الله فيكم .

الاخ الاستاذ : A.mak , جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك الطيب .

ياحبذا توضيح وبشكل مبسّط بداية كل سلك كهربائي وكم سماكته وهل هو موجب ام سالب , والى اين ينتهي , وما هي الوظيفه التي يؤديها , وان يتم ذلك تحت الرسم لتضح الصوره اكثر ان شاء الله .

وياحبذا تساعدني برسم الخطوط بشكل يدوي
لتضح الصوره اكثر .
* 
*
مثال لذلك توصيلات السلف بالسياره : 
فضلا الصوره موجوده بالمرفقات : *


----------



## commander 15 (25 يوليو 2009)

مواضيعك قليلة لاكن مميزة :20:
بارك الله فيك يا ذيب


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (25 يوليو 2009)

أهلا أخي العزيز (commander 15 )
يشرفني مرورك وأسعد بتعليقك ، بارك الله فيك .


----------



## شكرا لكم 12 (25 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريم , بارك الله فيك وفعلا موضوع متعوب عليه .

*[FONT=&quot]مجمع الهواء [/FONT]PC plenum chamber*

ما هو وظيفته وكيف يعمل , ولا حظت انه متصل مع منظم الوقود ,
كيف متصل كهرائيه ام كيف ؟
ومنظم الوقود ما هي وظيفته , وهل هو ريليه عادي ذات 3 نقاط توصيل ؟

يسعدني استمرار تواصلك بارك الله فيك .


----------



## شكرا لكم 12 (25 يوليو 2009)

هذه الصوره التي بالمرفقات , 

اين هي توصيلاتها الكهربائيه ., جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (25 يوليو 2009)

أخي الفاضل الكريم (شكرا لكم 12)
يسعدني أنا أيضا تواصلك ، وأشكرك علي أستفساراتك ، وأعدك أن أقدم لكم اجابات واضحة علي تساؤلاتك فكما هو واضح أنت تريد شرحا وافيا تفصيليا عن الحقن الالكتروني ، وسأقدمه تباعا باذن الله تعالي .
- أما منظم ضغط الوقود فقد عرضته سابقا واليك رابطه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123082.html
وسأعرض له مرة ثانية اذا لزم الامر أثناء عرض ما وعدتك به ، واحتملني اذا تأخرت بعض الوقت ، وتأكد بالتزامي بالشرح والعرض تباعا وفي أقرب وقت ان شاء الله تعالي .وفقني الله وإياك الي ما يحب ويرضى .


----------



## العقاب الهرم (25 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى A.mak 
وشكرا للدكتور محمد على اضافته القيمة


----------



## شكرا لكم 12 (25 يوليو 2009)

*الله يجزيك الخير ياطيب .

يعني لو احد اصحاب السيارات جاء 
لورشة كهرباء سيارات مثلا , وطلب اجراء توصيلات 
كهربائيه كامله لكامل دورة الكهرباء بالسياره من جديد 
ومن البدايه الى اخر توصيله كهربائيه لتشتغل السياره .

هنا ياحبذا يكون توضيح من اين يبدا الفني ..

وكل جزؤ من كهربائيات السياره من اين تبدا توصيلاته 
والى اين تنتهي مع ذكر وظيفة كل توصيله كهربائيه .. الخ .

ياحبذا يكون بشكل بسيط ليتلاءم مع فهم
المبتدئين بارك الله فيك .

جعل الله ثواب ماتقدمه في ميزان حسناتك امين . *


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (27 يوليو 2009)

]
أخي الفاضل 
يبدو لي انه قد واجهتك مشكلة مع هذه الدائرة والتي يظهر فيها توصيلات المضخة بكل اطرافها مع العناصر الأخري التي سألت عنها ، وأزيدك توضيحا : 
1 – الطرف الأعلي من المضخة هو الطرف الموجب ، ويتصل هذا الطرف بكويل بادئ الحركة ( السلف ) (Starter solenoid switch )
2 – عند توصيل اطراف هذا الكويل ( عند ادارة السلف ) يسري التيار الكهربي الي السلف لبدأ الحركة وفي نفس الوقت يوصل التيار الكهربي الي المضخة دون المرور علي المقاومة .
3 – عند تشغيل مفتاح الاشعال (Ignition switch ) يسرى التيار الكهربي من البطارية الي ملف الاشعال (Ignition coil ) والي لاقط المضخة ( Fuel (pump relay ثم وحدة (ECU) والتى اما ان تكمل دائرة المضخة بالتوصيل الارضى او تمنع ذلك بحسب الاشارة الواصلة اليها من مقياس تدفق الهواء ( Air flow meter) ، مفتاح وضع الخانق ( Throttle position switch) ، ومجس درجة الحرارة 
4 – عند اتصال نقاط تماس اللاقط يسرى التيار الي طرف المضخة الموجب عبر المقاومة ( ballast resistor) التى تخفض الفولت الي 7 فولت كما شرحنا سابقا .
5 – عند تدفق التيار الكهربي من الطرف الموجب الي ملفات محرك المضخة والمتصل بالارض من الطرف الآخر يعمل المحرك وتقوم عناصر المضخة بدورها في ضغط الوقود .

-وهكذا فإن الدائرة المشروحة هي أبسط دائرة لتوصيلات مضخة الوقود ، وبيان علاقتها بالاجزاء الرئيسية ، كالسلف ، ومفتاح الاشعال ، ولاقط المضخة ، ووحدة (ECU) .
-أما مسألة عمل تركيب كامل وشامل للتوصيلات الكهربية في سيارة من هذا النوع فهي عملية ممكنة ولكنها عملية شاقة وتحتاج الي :
1 – الدوائر الكهربية التفصيلية للسيارة المزمع العمل فيها .
2 – أدوات قياس كهربية 
3 – فني متمكن من المهنة وقادر علي قراءة الرسومات الهندسية للدوائر الكهربية بسهولة ، وترجمنها للواقع .أو مهندس يساعده فني متمكن .

-بقي طلبك ان احول الرسومات الكهربية المعيارية الي رسومات كالتي ارفقتها ، وهو ما لا يمكن ، ذلك أن هذه الدوائر علي درجة من التعقيد بحيث لا يمكن تحويلها الي هذا الشكل البسيط ، ثم أري أن تتعود علي قراءة الدوائر الكهربية من الرسومات المعيارية حيث أنها هي التى ستحتاجها عند عمل الصيانة الكهربية في مثل هذه الانظمة وغيرها .
-وتقبل تحياتي وانتظر شرح نظام حقن الوقود الالكتروني (LE Jetronic ) تباعا بتوفيق الله تعالي .


----------



## al3krab76 (3 أغسطس 2009)

jghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhho o


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (3 أغسطس 2009)

تنبيه لاخوان :
أعتذر لمن يشاهد الموضوع الآن حيث أنه قد اختفت كل الصور التوضيحية وبدونها يصبح الموضوع صعب بل سيكون للبعض غير مفهوم ، وليس لي يد في اختفاء الصور فارجو المعذره .


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (16 أغسطس 2009)

*جزااااااااااااااااااك الله خي
جزااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا
را*​


----------



## hany asker (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## aymanstarnet (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخى 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mazenk15 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## المهندس250 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخوك فى الله إسلام السعيد 
يشرفنى أن أقدم أى خدمة لأى باش مهندس
على قدر استطاعتى


----------



## مهندجاروش (27 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله خير


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخوتي الافاضل علي مروركم الكريم وتعليقاتكم الكريمة ، وقد أعدت الصور الشارحة فأرجو ان تزداد الفائدة .


----------



## أشرف كمال (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك فائدة كبيرة


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (16 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع المهم في السيارة
الذي أي عطل فيه يوقف السيارة عن العمل
و شكراً لجميع الجهود المبذولة


----------



## mahmoud200 (25 فبراير 2010)

_شكرا جزيلا:77:_


----------



## lakim (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكم زملائي


----------



## djmai (17 نوفمبر 2010)

أناعندي مضخة. 10أحصنة وضعتها في بئر يبلغ عمقه 260متر,أن أسئل:كم يكون,أمبيرها والكابل هل 4x6 تكفي أم يجب ان يكون أكبر من ذالك ..وجزاكم الله عنا أحسن جزاء


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (20 نوفمبر 2010)

djmai قال:


> أناعندي مضخة. 10أحصنة وضعتها في بئر يبلغ عمقه 260متر,أن أسئل:كم يكون,أمبيرها والكابل هل 4x6 تكفي أم يجب ان يكون أكبر من ذالك ..وجزاكم الله عنا أحسن جزاء



أخي الكريم 
اهلا بك 
المضخة يكون عليها قطعة معدنية مكتوب عليها القدرة والامبير ، فراجعه هناك تجده بإذن الله تعالي .


----------



## bassamnh (2 يناير 2011)

*شكرا موضوع مهم وعملي*


----------



## speed99a (3 مايو 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## weld4lhay (9 مايو 2011)

*الف شكر لك عزيزي*​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

دوما مبدع مهندس عاطف


----------



## eng.eslamsalah (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا .... جزاك الله خير


----------



## diesel engine (6 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------

